# What's a fair price for this log splitter



## SouthernBreeze (Aug 21, 2012)

Huskee 22 ton 6 HP Briggs & Stratton. 3 years old but runs and splits well.The holding plate at the bottom (when vertical) has been modified with a larger plate to better hold the log. Recently replaced the pull cord mechanism. Seems to have been well cared for and used for personal use.

This is not my splitter. Someone is selling it and I'm interested but wonder what would be a fair price to offer him. Would welcome your feedback. From what I have seen, they sell new for $1,100 plus tax.


----------



## pyronut (Aug 21, 2012)

I would offer $600.00.  You can often find them brand new on sale for $899-$999.


----------



## Bocefus78 (Aug 21, 2012)

I think the $600 is a good starting point. I would probably pay $700 if it is clean like you say.


----------



## Jags (Aug 21, 2012)

Pics?? You know the rules.

Actually - pics do help. The end plate mod actually concerns me if not done correctly. Leaks? General abuse? If it is nice and clean like you say probably a 650-700 bean pod splitter. Maybe even a bit more if you are really hungry for it.


----------



## SouthernBreeze (Aug 21, 2012)

Well, I couldn't talk him off his $800 asking price. The base plate mod was done very well and is solid. The problem with it is that it added so much weight to that end of the splitter, that it made it out of balance and you had to have a counter weight on the other end. I guess on the plus side, if it is run in the vertical position, that thing isn't going anywhere but still it was a bit of a hassle and you really had to manhandle it to get it back to the horizontal position. The mechanics of it was kept in very good shape. Cranks on the first pull and never had any problem splitting some very seasoned oak. No leaks anywhere. The bottom line is that for $800 and the fact that the mod made the machine difficult to handle, I just didn't think it was worth it for me. Someone else may see it differently. It's hard for me to justify that expense when I can cut and pile all the wood I want then rent a splitter for the weekend for $75 and have it all split and ready to stack. I have to keep in mind that I'm not living in the great white north, so I won't burn nearly as much wood as a lot of you guys do.


----------



## weatherguy (Aug 21, 2012)

SouthernBreeze said:


> Well, I couldn't talk him off his $800 asking price. The base plate mod was done very well and is solid. The problem with it is that it added so much weight to that end of the splitter, that it made it out of balance and you had to have a counter weight on the other end. I guess on the plus side, if it is run in the vertical position, that thing isn't going anywhere but still it was a bit of a hassle and you really had to manhandle it to get it back to the horizontal position. The mechanics of it was kept in very good shape. Cranks on the first pull and never had any problem splitting some very seasoned oak. No leaks anywhere. The bottom line is that for $800 and the fact that the mod made the machine difficult to handle, I just didn't think it was worth it for me. Someone else may see it differently. It's hard for me to justify that expense when I can cut and pile all the wood I want then rent a splitter for the weekend for $75 and have it all split and ready to stack. I have to keep in mind that I'm not living in the great white north, so I won't burn nearly as much wood as a lot of you guys do.


 
Wise choice, if you really want one wait til a TSC has a sale. I have a feeling this guy 's gonna have this splitter for a while. Ive seen some ads on my local craigslist for splitters where they're asking too much and the ads have been running for 6+ months, if someone hasnt offered you what your bottom line is after six months its time to rethink your bottom line.


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Aug 21, 2012)

I bought a 28 ton Huskee used for $800 and very happy with it, has the Honda Engine.  I did have to replace a hydraulic line but that was only $25.  The problem with a lot of guys is they just will not lower the price much on used splitters, I looked for a long time.  For $200 more you can get a brand new one so I would not pay 800 for it, although you do have taxes.  The new ones do have a larger footprint already.


----------



## Backroads (Aug 22, 2012)

I think you made the right choice also.


----------



## bogydave (Aug 22, 2012)

Sounds like he didn't want to sell it very bad, asking $800 &  $600 -  $700 is a good offer.
Most would have sold for $700. If he don't sell it,  you can only offer $650 now 
I might be the same way if I was selling one in good shape & really not in a hurry to sell it. 
Keep looking, you'll find a good deal, patience 
Might even find a new one at TS for $899. Sometimes they have good sales & Sometimes even have "re-furbished" ones for less. 
Good luck.


----------



## onetracker (Aug 23, 2012)

when i was looking last year i found only one decent deal - a used iron and oak for $1400. it seemed like alot but it was a $2k splitter and by the time i responded to the ad it was gone. i couldn't wait any long so i bought new. no regrets.


----------



## ScotO (Aug 24, 2012)

Yeah, I'd say you made the right choice too.  That's a little salty for a used 22 ton splitter with a 6hp motor.  Keep watching, you'll find one for a better price....


----------



## nate379 (Aug 24, 2012)

It's hard to price stuff out like that, what sells for $1000 up here might only go for $600 down in the end of Texas (how often do you need firewood there anyway?!)
I think a person would be hard pressed to find a new 25ish ton splitter in these parts for under a grand. I have kept an eye out at the stores and most are selling for around $1500.

Here is an example at $1499 http://www.lowes.com/ProductDisplay...gId=10051&cmRelshp=req&rel=nofollow&cId=PDIO1

After tax and even with 10% off (military discount) that's a ~$1400 splitter


My thoughts is 6hp on a 22ton seems a bit on the small end.  My splitter is a 12ton and it's got a 6.5 hp motor.


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 24, 2012)

5-6hp will run a 22 ton machine just fine.  Question is just how fast do you want to run it?  Iron & Oak run a 6hp Robin EX21 on their 22 ton machines with an 11 gpm pump.  MTD does similar with a 5.5 hp Honda, couple guys 'round here have old MTD's with a 5hp Briggs running a 20 ton unit.


----------



## Jags (Aug 27, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> 5-6hp will run a 22 ton machine just fine. Question is just how fast do you want to run it? Iron & Oak run a 6hp Robin EX21 on their 22 ton machines with an 11 gpm pump. MTD does similar with a 5.5 hp Honda, couple guys 'round here have old MTD's with a 5hp Briggs running a 20 ton unit.


 
Yep - pretty straight forward.  The engine directly relates to the pump size. 11GPM pump = 5-6hp.  13 GPM =7-8hp and 16 GPM = 8hp.   From there the math for tonnage and speed is directly proportional to the size of the cylinder and the pressure that is run.


----------

